# Hitting the Showers?



## Irreverent (Oct 24, 2008)

Who's the author of this work, aka "Wookie?"  And is there more of it?  Or just the one graphic novel?


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 25, 2008)

Link plz


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 25, 2008)

Didn't have a link, it was just a directory tacked onto on of those omnibus anthro torrents I downloaded.

Appears that reprints are for sale on Furplanet (not sure what the hotlinking policy is here) but its just for the one issue.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 25, 2008)

Never heard of it, though it sounds like it could be interesting. All I know is that he is on FA, but that's it.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 26, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Who's the author of this work, aka "Wookie?"  And is there more of it?  Or just the one graphic novel?


The second one is when the bunny girlfriend comes into the picture. Long story short they all hax sex at the end :\


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 26, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> The second one is when the bunny girlfriend comes into the picture. Long story short they all hax sex at the end :\



That's the one.  Seems like a lot of character development not to be a strip or regulare webcomic.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wookiee: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wookiee/

It is a comic... You can buy it here: http://furplanet.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=323


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Wookiee: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wookiee/



That's what I was looking for, thanks!  I still haven't figured out the FA search engine.


----------



## Azure (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh boy!  You should read all the back story on the Ferrox Search Function.  You'd probably bust a fat one.  Good laughs, all around.  Still, Wookie is underappreciated, but still pushes out good stuff.  Plus, Tauntauns!


----------

